# Maybe I am a little thick but where do all the deleted messages go?



## Bretrick (Nov 4, 2021)

Also when I send a message and get the reply, "Message Undeliverable" where does it go?
Must go somewhere. Does each word get disseminated into it's individual parts, Letters, then float around like something similar to the Kuiper Belt captured Trillions of objects from the beginning of time?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Nov 4, 2021)

I think it stays right where you were trying to send it from. It doesn’t go anywhere.


----------



## Shero (Nov 4, 2021)

They go to message heaven or hell


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 5, 2021)

They go visit dryer socks...


----------



## oldpop (Nov 5, 2021)

The cyberspace recycle bin.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2021)

https://www.menshealth.com/technology-gear/a19547921/deleted-social-media-posts/


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)

They probably went to the same place where my favorite pair of jeans and my Christmas tree skirt disappeared to.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> https://www.menshealth.com/technology-gear/a19547921/deleted-social-media-posts/


Seems like they are out there somewhere forever.
Maybe floating in outer space. 
Sometimes we hear of random radio signals being picked up by radio telescopes here on Earth. When traced back, it seems they came from Earth and had bounced off a Galactic body.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 5, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Seems like they are out there somewhere forever.
> Maybe floating in outer space.
> Sometimes we hear of random radio signals being picked up by radio telescopes here on Earth. When traced back, it seems they came from Earth and had bounced off a Galactic body.


There is an ever-expanding bubble of Radio and television broadcasts announcing Humanity's presence to anyone listening in the Milky Way. This bubble is astronomically large and currently spans approximately 200 light years. Imagine all the radio and television broadcasts throughout history floating through space at close to light speed being watched or listened to by the little green men on some world 200 light years away. No wonder they don't show themselves.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 5, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Also when I send a message and get the reply, "Message Undeliverable" where does it go?
> Must go somewhere. Does each word get disseminated into it's individual parts, Letters, then float around like something similar to the Kuiper Belt captured Trillions of objects from the beginning of time?



My joking reply: Yes, the bits & bytes contained in the data packets join their brethren out there in the Kuiper Belt.

My serious reply: whether undeliverable or deleted, the message goes nowhere, you just can't see or edit it anymore.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2021)

Shero said:


> They go to message heaven or hell


Is that like silicon heaven?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

I promise I will let each of you know, if I happen to see any of _yours!
_


----------



## Joe Smith (Nov 5, 2021)

Where all little bad things go.......away.


----------

